# L apple tv c'est une blague ?



## aclaudia5618 (28 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je m'n veut de mon achat à 109euros depuis 24h ...
Il faut dire que j'ai un peu la poisse avec apple ces derniers temps...

Tout allait bien jusqu'en novembre 2013 ...
Nous étions à fonds dans la succession des épisodes de boardwalk empire, quand un soir impossible de connecter le port mini display HDMI à nos tv...

1 : apple SAV technique : pas de solution
2 : épluchage de forum : pas de solution
3 : Passage au SAV ... carte mère à priori hs, cool j'ai apple care ...
Mais non (!), ayant le sav le plus pourri de France je me retrouve avec des délais non respectés et donc en procédure de remplacement de mon MBP.
2 mois ont passé, nouveau MAC mais toujours impossible d'afficher l'écran sur la tv.

Ce qui nous amène au sujet 

Bon le port était-il hs ? je ne sais pas mais j'ai un MBP tout neuf...
Je n'ai pas voulu vérifier le port et investit en apple TV.

ET LA JE PERDS PATIENCE!!! 
1) l'affichage airplay de mon écran est possible mais affichage lent et discontinu :mouais:
donc j'ai fini par regarder la fin de mon film sur l'écran du mac
2) Ce soir, je me rabat sur la location de film ... Le temps prévu est de 16H :mouais:
--> j'ai dépouillé pas mal de forum à priori je ne suis pas la seule mais les sujet commence à dater sans solution donc ...

Est ce normal ??

Alors faut-il que je ramène l'objet au comptoir de Boulanger en espérant revoir mes 110 euros ?
Ou ce produit est il vraiment digne de la pomme ( accessible et performant ) ? mais je m'y prends vraiment mal ...

Bonne soirée et d'avance merci pour vos suggestions


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2014)

freebox et un pc
allez zou


----------



## aclaudia5618 (28 Janvier 2014)

naas a dit:


> freebox et un pc
> allez zou




oui ça doit mieux marcher ...

Non sérieusement mon FAI est SFR


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2014)

Comprends pas ton problème, peux tu reformuler ?


----------



## Gwen (29 Janvier 2014)

Franchement, je n'ai aucun des soucis dont tu parles. 

C'est vraiment étrange.


----------



## MaitreYODA (29 Janvier 2014)

Mon apple Tv est branchée à la télé en hdmi et je regarde mes series iTunes sur la tele. Quel est le problème? Si tu veux voir les films qui sont sur ton mac sur ta télé, soit tu branches ton mac directement à ta box, soit tu actives le partage avec ordi sur l'apple TV.


----------



## aclaudia5618 (29 Janvier 2014)

mon pb : l apple tv est branché en hdmi, connecté en wifi
- l'affichage des videos en wifi p/ mon mbp mais est ralentit sur la tv alors que l affichage et le son est nikel s/ l ordi
- le chargement des films loué par itune n est pas instantané comme cela est le cas p/ canal play par exemple via la tv sfr ou x box 

donc je cherche une solution car sinon l appareil me sert à rien !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h26 ----------

bon en fait je viens de tester s/ l autre tv je n aucune pas de difficulté ...
la chambre est soit trop loin du wifi ou peut être qu il y avait trop d appareil connecté au wifi?


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2014)

De canal wifi changer tu dois car sinon en ethernet brancher tu devras


----------

